# Orange Ginger Chicken



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 2, 2017)

This is  an orange chicken recipe I have  used, more for the cooking technique than ingredient amounts.  I think the original called for 8 garlic cloves,  I changed it down to 3.   Taste the sauce before adding to the chicken/ veggies.  This recipe makes a lot too.  I use less chicken and keep the sauce amount about the same and pour over rice.  


1 1/4 cup orange juice, freshly squeezed from 6-8 oranges 
•2 teaspoon orange zest 
•1/4 cup low-sodium soy sauce 
•3 tablespoons ginger, freshly shredded 
•3 cloves of garlic, minced 
•2 tablespoons olive oil, divided 
•2 tablespoons Sriracha sauce ( I have used a minced serrano or thai chili pepper, heat amounts can vary)
•1 1/2 tablespoon rice vinegar 
•2 teaspoon brown sugar 
•1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
•4 medium (1 1/4 lbs) chicken breasts, cut into thin strips 
•1 tablespoon corn starch 
•1 tablespoon water 
•1/4 cup scallions, green parts only, sliced 
•2 tablespoon black or white sesame seeds, toasted 


In a glass bowl, whisk orange juice, orange zest, soy sauce, ginger, garlic, 1-tablespoon olive oil, Sriracha sauce, rice vinegar, brown sugar, and black pepper.
Place the chicken in a ziplock bag and pour 1/3 of the mixture in the bag. Seal the bag and place it in the fridge. Let it marinade for an hour.
Heat 1-tablespoon olive oil on a large non-stick skillet over high heat. Remove chicken from the bag and discard the marinade.
Add chicken, in 2 batches, and cook each batch for 6-7 minutes. Place the cooked chicken on a clean plate. Set aside.
Pour the rest of the marinade into the now-empty skillet and cook until boiling over medium high heat, 2-3 minutes.
In the mean time, whisk together the cornstarch and water in a small bowl. It will be like a white paste. Whisk it into the marinade and let it boil for a minute.
Return chicken into the skillet and cook for 5 minutes or until chicken registers 160 F when a thermometer is inserted in some of the pieces of chicken.
Serve it immediately over rice. Sprinkle it with scallions and sesame seeds.

adapted from a blog "foxes love lemons" Jan 2014


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 3, 2017)

@ Whisk-a-doodle,

Flavorful and lovely profile on this  little recipe .. 

Thanks for posting.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you for sharing, Whisk! This sounds delicious - I love the combination of orange, ginger, and soy sauce.  I can see using this marinade recipe for grilled chicken thighs.  Copied and saved!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 4, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you for sharing, Whisk! This sounds delicious - I love the combination of orange, ginger, and soy sauce.  I can see using this marinade recipe for grilled chicken thighs.  Copied and saved!



Ditto!!


----------

